

Muxtape open source clone OpenTape - yan
http://opentape.fm

======
ivankirigin
Open source doesn't magically solve the copyright issues that are hurting
Muxtape. Creative commons is the "open source" solution to that problem

~~~
shard
I think they're trying for more of a "fight the power" kind of solution. If
everybody and their brother is running OpenTape, shutting down web-based
mixtapes becomes prohibitively difficult.

~~~
nickb
Are you running it yourself? :)

 _If everybody and their brother is running OpenTape, shutting down web-based
mixtapes becomes prohibitively difficult._

That's what they said about P2P and RIAA is still suing hundreds and hundreds
of people. Muxtape clones are gonna be even easier to shut down.

~~~
shard
_Are you running it yourself? :)_

You seem to be implying that my argument is invalid unless I am running
OpenTape. I disagree. I am presenting an argument, not professing my belief
system.

 _That's what they said about P2P and RIAA is still suing hundreds and
hundreds of people._

RIAA is suing hundreds of people. Considering the hundreds of millions of
people sharing mp3s, that's down in the noise floor. It's more likely that
you'll slip and kill yourself in the bathtub than get sued by RIAA (National
Safety Council says the odds of a fatal fall in the bathtub are one in
11,469).

~~~
nickb
No, my argument is perfectly valid. You're implying that running OpenTape is
easy. So I asked you where is yours.... to see if you practice what you
preach. Running OpenTape is not easy at all. You need an ISP account, some
knowledge of how to upload stuff, knowledge of how to set up a web app, some
knowledge of PHP also might be necessary. So the number of OpenTape users is
very small indeed.

And not to mention the EASE with which you'll get your ISP account shut down.
An ISP will shut you down faster than your cable company would over using
Bittorrent. So that's why I don't buy your argument about RIAA having 'hard
time' shutting down OpenTape users.

The whole point of my post is that OpenTape is solving the wrong problem. It's
a typical techie trap: trying to solve a social/legal problem with a technical
solution... it almost never works.

~~~
shard
Good point about the difficulty of setting up OpenTape for an average music
lover.

Your argument led me to thinking about the difference between Muxtape/OpenTape
and the mixtapes that DJs have been posting online for years.

One major difference is that most mixtapes I see have no track listings, and
therefore record companies are not able to pinpoint copyright violations
efficiently. I suppose then the questions is: How important is the track
listing to the success of Muxtape?

Another reason is obscurity of the site/DJ. But if the Muxtape community
fragments into a gaggle of OpenTape sites, perhaps it will have the same
effect.

~~~
nickb
Great points! Mixtapes also had the quality of a physical good which meant
that you couldn't mass produce them easily so RIAA etc couldn't do much.
Muxtape makes distribution easy.

------
maxklein
So first the RIAA hits muxtape with a copyright blow, then the open source
community gives them a body slam by making their code available to
competitors. I betcha muxtape clones from china and russia will popup and take
away all their momentum.

Life must suck for those guys right now. Does someone know their addresses,
I'd like to send them a gift. I'm serious.

------
adrianwaj
Mixtapes: the blogs of music

eg: <http://8tracks.com/>

~~~
ericw
<http://soundcloud.com> is very cool too.

------
greg418
the code posts data to three URLs:

define("VERSION_CHECK_URL", "<http://opentape.fm/public/latest_version.php>");
define("ANNOUNCE_SONGS_URL",
"<http://opentape.fm/public/announce_songs.php>");

it sends the songs, and the hosting's site URL to opentape.fm

looks like a honeypot...?

~~~
jgwong
On the Requirements section it says: "PHP 5 curl extension is required for
update notification and publishing to the Opentape Discovery Network." Would
be nice to have that more prominent or available as an option to enable
(instead of hardcoded and kinda obscure).

------
bkmrkr
I am not sure about hurting the RIAA but Muxtape is dead.

------
ca98am79
Awesome. The internet is an unstoppable force.

